
Let the Browser Handle Your UI Logic for You - jamesjyu
http://blog.parse.com/2014/11/10/let-the-browser-handle-your-ui-logic-for-you/
======
dperny
This is really, really clever. I mean, I guess it could be obvious to some
people, but I tend to over-think things quite a lot and probably would have
never come up with such novel uses for radio-buttons and check-boxes.

Definitely going to be keeping this in mind next time I'm working on a web
application.

